# Christian Food Pantry Refuses to Give Up Jesus



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 11, 2013)

Christian Food Pantry Refuses to Give Up Jesus, Loses Government Food Contributions
http://www.christianpost.com/news/c...vernment-food-contributions-104186/email.html



By Morgan Lee , CP Contributor
September 10, 2013|5:09 pm







(Photo: Flickr / Billy Brown)
The Christian Service Center has been serving food to the poor for the past 31 years.



A Christian food pantry that provides meals to low-income Lake City residents has refused to give up Jesus, and will continue to show Christian images as it distributes food while carrying out its charity work, and will continue to ask if people would like to be prayed for.
The decision by the Christian Service Center (CSC) has come despite the United States Department of Agriculture's (USDA) mandate prohibiting the Florida-based Christian organization from keeping faith components in its programming. The USDA has threatened that if it does not comply then the center will no longer remain eligible for government food.

The CSC has served food to low-income Lake City residents for the past 31 years. As part of its service, CSC prays with its clients and asks them if they would like to learn more about Christ. According to CSC Executive Director Kay Daly, clients do not have to accept this offer to receive services.

"When we meet with them to get an understanding of the crisis or need, we ask them if they know Jesus Christ and if we may share with them. If they decline, we don't. If they do want to, we share the Gospel with them," Daly told The Christian Post. "Sometimes we lead them to the Lord and sometimes we don't."

But under a new contract with the USDA, CSC was asked to halt the religious aspects of their programming. It was also asked to take down pictures of Jesus and 10 Commandments signs currently on center walls.

The USDA explained that the mandate was meant to comply with church and state regulations.
 "This program is a USDA-funded program and the requirements were outlined by the USDA," spokesperson Amanda Bevis told Fox News. "This agency administers the program on the state level. Our staff did provide a briefing to CSC following turnover in leadership at CSC and did review the USDA requirements."

However, another USDA spokesperson explained that "under current law, organizations that receive USDA nutrition assistance can still engage in religious activities so long as the activity is not used to create a barrier to eligible individuals receiving food."

CSC has refused to comply with the new regulations, even though the loss of the USDA food will severely cut into the food it has available, as the government currently contributes 30 to 40 percent of its total supply.
It hopes to make up for the anticipated food shortage through the support of its many relationships with area churches and individual donations and prayers.

"We also will trust God," said Daly. "I don't say that lightly. We will trust Him day to day to meet our needs."

Daly said because CSC's mission is so closely tied to faith, the organization could not compromise their beliefs with the USDA.

"How do you comprise? We would deny what we stand for, which is Jesus Christ, which is why we are," said Daly. "The USDA has drawn the line in the sand. If they are going to put stipulations on the use and distribution of the food, we make a choice and our choice is to stand with Christ."
Daly said she is unfamiliar with any other Florida organizations who have faced similar restrictions.

Anyone who wishes to remotely assist the CSC may make a check out to The Christian Service Center and send it to P.O. Box 2285, Lake City, FL 32056.




http://www.christianpost.com/news/c...s-loses-government-food-contributions-104186/


----------



## mensa (Sep 11, 2013)

Blessings to them!  I would do the same thing.


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 11, 2013)

I remember this movie, its a teacher in Chicago and she said, (Mrs Marva Collins) if you take anything from the Government you have to follow their rules and curriculum and she wasn't going to do it.  He who eats my bread does my will, is what she actually said. 

http://youtu.be/uMjotCrGAOY


----------



## Dellas (Sep 11, 2013)

Government money and religion don't mix. Don't use government money to proselytize. I wouldn't want someone teaching me about Mohammed if I am at the lowest point in my life and it is state sponsored. Forcing people to come to Jesus via coercion does not work. It is a personal call and the person has to be ready and receptive. Only God knows when that correct time is and when the seed should be watered.

They should not have accepted government money anyway and the whole thing makes them look bad. 

To me if you want religious freedom then believe God for the finances to do his work don't beg the government to pay for your personal convictions 


I am leaving before I get kicked out... sorry

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 11, 2013)

^^I'm sure that no one would 'kick' you off the CF, we all have the same rights on this site which is to share our opinion...

I must highlight that the articles said they 'ask' the individuals first...



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> A Christian food pantry that provides meals to low-income Lake City residents has refused to give up Jesus, and will continue to show Christian images as it distributes food while carrying out its charity work, and will continue to *ask* if people would like to be prayed for.


 


Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> "When we meet with them to get an understanding of the crisis or need, *we ask them if they know Jesus Christ and if we may share with them. If they decline, we don't. If they do want to, we share the Gospel with them," *Daly told The Christian Post. "Sometimes we lead them to the Lord and sometimes we don't."


----------



## Dellas (Sep 11, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^I'm sure that no one would 'kick' you off the CF, we all have the same rights on this site which is to share our opinion...
> 
> I must highlight that the articles said they 'ask' the individuals first...



I read that but it is not the right place and time for that. I wouldn't want any religion to do me that way. This is just my thought and belief. 


Again this is my opinion

I try not to post much in here because I hate to debate other Christians 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 11, 2013)

Adel10 said:


> Government money and religion don't mix. Don't use government money to proselytize. I wouldn't want someone teaching me about Mohammed if I am at the lowest point in my life and it is state sponsored. Forcing people to come to Jesus via coercion does not work. It is a personal call and the person has to be ready and receptive. Only God knows when that correct time is and when the seed should be watered.
> 
> They should not have accepted government money anyway and the whole thing makes them look bad.
> 
> ...



The government, both Federal and State and Local City/County have no problem taking Christians Tax Dollars......

So as Christians we have every right to be involved in the government.  It's our money keeping them (the government) fed.   To be  honest, it's our money that pays the USDA and the food which they feel they have a right to control.   

Just sayin'....


----------



## Dellas (Sep 11, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> The government, both Federal and State and Local City/County have no problem taking Christians Tax Dollars......
> 
> So as Christians we have every right to be involved in the government.  It's our money keeping them (the government) fed.   To be  honest, it's our money that pays the USDA and the food which they feel they have a right to control.
> 
> Just sayin'....



Okay and it is non Christian money as well. Let Caesar take what is his and don't place demands on it.  
This is my last post because I don't really like to debate
I just disagree

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 11, 2013)

Adel10 said:


> Okay and it is non Christian money as well. Let Caesar take what is his and don't place demands on it.
> 
> *
> This is my last post because I don't really like to debate
> ...



At the bolded, I understand how you feel.  It's okay.  I sincerely respect it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 11, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^I'm sure that no one would 'kick' you off the CF, we all have the same rights on this site which is to share our opinion...
> 
> I must highlight that the articles said they 'ask' the individuals first...


The only reason why the government "gives" them food to begin with is because they "want" the "Church" to feed the hungry because they ain't got time for that.....  They would rather see people go hungry than help them.  I know...I worked first hand with them.

I worked for 18 years for a not-for-profit organization that believes that Jesus Christ is Lord and would share the Gospel with people first.  If they refused it, then we wouldn't share to that person/persons.  But, that was rare because most people in this situation wanted prayer....they ASKED for it.

We got most of our food, clothing and other items (soap, lotion, shampoo & conditioner, laundry detergent, etc.) from private donations and other organizations including Muslim organizations, that wanted to help us because of what we do.  They didn't do it, but they wanted to help to feed the hungry in that very large community we serviced.  We welcomed all the items from people WHO WANTED TO HELP FEED THE POOR.

There will always be those who oppose the Gospel of Jesus Christ...it is:
_"The stone which the builders rejected, this became the very corner stone," and, "A stone of stumbling and a rock of offense"; for they stumble because  they are disobedient to the word, and to this doom they were also  appointed._"  1 Peter 2: 7-8

I praise God for His Word when He says this:
_"But you are A chosen race, A royal Priesthood, a Holy nation, a people for God's own possession, so that you may proclaim the excellencies of  Him who has called you out of darkness into His marvelous light."_ 1 Peter 2:9

People that do the work of the ministry by feeding the poor will get a great reward.  Surely what we see is an attack against JESUS and the enemy is working through people.


----------



## LiftedUp (Sep 11, 2013)

This was my first though: 



> Matthew 10:33 - But whosoever shall deny me before men, him will I also deny before my Father which is in heaven.



My prayers go out to them and I hope that they continue to do their good work.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 11, 2013)

Your comment brought this thought to mind.

We share diet, cooking, cleaning, hair growing technique and tips even where to get the best deals from without even asking folk first. I'm curious when it comes to God why are there so many restrictions. 

Thank you for your opinion, no debate from me.



Adel10 said:


> I read that but it is not the right place and time for that. I wouldn't want any religion to do me that way. This is just my thought and belief.
> 
> 
> Again this is my opinion
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> The only reason why the government "gives" them food to begin with is because they "want" the "Church" to feed the hungry because they ain't got time for that.....  They would rather see people go hungry than help them.  I know...I worked first hand with them.
> 
> I worked for 18 years for a not-for-profit organization that believes that Jesus Christ is Lord and would share the Gospel with people first.  If they refused it, then we wouldn't share to that person/persons.  But, that was rare because most people in this situation wanted prayer....they ASKED for it.
> 
> ...





LiftedUp said:


> This was my first though:
> 
> 
> 
> My prayers go out to them and I hope that they continue to do their good work.





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Your comment brought this thought to mind.
> 
> We share diet, cooking, cleaning, hair growing technique and tips even where to get the best deals from without even asking folk first. I'm curious when it comes to God why are there so many restrictions.
> 
> Thank you for your opinion, no debate from me.



The USDA is unrealistic... 

So, they're just going to allow the food to go to waste knowing folks are hungry.   Why not ask the people that they are depriving how they feel about it?    

What about the families who don't get a food box or basket all because of the USDA is being a food nazi.    _ "Naw soup fer' you!" _

And I still go back to 'WE' Christians pay the taxes that pay the salaries of the USDA and for the food as well.   They need a better reason than 'prayer' to withhold food for hungry people.   Shame on them. 

How do they sleep at ngiht?    

Oh... I get it.   They're vampires.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 11, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> The USDA is unrealistic...
> 
> So, they're just going to allow the food to go to waste knowing folks are hungry.   Why not ask the people that they are depriving how they feel about it?
> 
> ...


Now I have to regroup....but first


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 11, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> The USDA is unrealistic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes they will.  And the people who complained about it while they were on line to receive the food will know when they go back and there isn't any food for them to eat.  The Holy Spirit will bring to remembrance that they didn't want the "Food for life."

People don't understand....its not enough that you feed the body, but your spirit must be fed and it can only be fed with The Word of God!  Without it, your body may get nourishment, but your spirit will die without it.


----------



## momi (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow - I was just thinking about this last evening...  I used to volunteer for a food pantry at a church.  I was completely taken aback when I was told that we couldn't "proselytize" to the people we were serving.  I'm like "You mean we can't tell them about Jesus"???
Then what is the point - to gain the world or some dried beans and potentially lose your soul??? 

There is a coalition in my area between local pastors and the county sheriff's department to provide after school care for at risk young boys.  The article said that it would be a "secular" program... it brought me to tears.  So you want the church's influence but not the God that they claim to serve.  Secondly I wondered why the pastors agreed to any program that wouldn't allow them to lead the young men to Christ???


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Now I have to regroup....but first


----------



## momi (Sep 11, 2013)

blazingthru said:


> I remember this movie, its a teacher in Chicago and she said, (Mrs Marva Collins) if you take anything from the Government you have to follow their rules and curriculum and she wasn't going to do it.  *He who eats my bread does my will, is what she actually said. *
> 
> http://youtu.be/uMjotCrGAOY



Wow - this is a great quote.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 11, 2013)

Amen! 




Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes they will. And the people who complained about it while they were on line to receive the food will know when they go back and there isn't any food for them to eat. The Holy Spirit will bring to remembrance that they didn't want the "Food for life."
> 
> *People don't understand....its not enough that you feed the body, but your spirit must be fed and it can only be fed with The Word of God! Without it, your body may get nourishment, but your spirit will die without it*.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 11, 2013)

momi said:


> Wow - I was just thinking about this last evening...  I used to volunteer for a food pantry at a church.  I was completely taken aback when I was told that we couldn't "proselytize" to the people we were serving.  I'm like "You mean we can't tell them about Jesus"???
> Then what is the point - to gain the world or some dried beans and potentially lose your soul???
> 
> There is a coalition in my area between local pastors and the county sheriff's department to provide after school care for at risk young boys.  The article said that it would be a "secular" program... it brought me to tears.  So you want the church's influence but not the God that they claim to serve.  Secondly I wondered
> ...


There are shepherds and then there are hirelings...that's why.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 11, 2013)

momi said:


> *Secondly I wondered why the pastors agreed to any program that wouldn't allow them to lead the young men to Christ???[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Amen! I guess I'm sitting in the Amen corner today...


----------



## momi (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> The only reason why the government "gives" them food to begin with is because they "want" the "Church" to feed the hungry because they ain't got time for that.....  They would rather see people go hungry than help them.  I know...I worked first hand with them.
> 
> I worked for 18 years for a not-for-profit organization that believes that Jesus Christ is Lord and would share the Gospel with people first.  If they refused it, then we wouldn't share to that person/persons.  But, that was rare because most people in this situation wanted prayer....they ASKED for it.
> 
> ...





Shimmie said:


> *The government, both Federal and State and Local City/County have no problem taking Christians Tax Dollars......
> 
> So as Christians we have every right to be involved in the government.  It's our money keeping them (the government) fed.   To be  honest, it's our money that pays the USDA and the food which they feel they have a right to control.
> *
> Just sayin'....



Mods - we need a hold my mule while I shout smilie.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes they will.  And the people who complained about it while they were on line to receive the food will know when they go back and there isn't any food for them to eat.  The Holy Spirit will bring to remembrance that they didn't want the "Food for life."
> 
> People don't understand....its not enough that you feed the body, but your spirit must be fed and it can only be fed with The Word of God!  Without it, your body may get nourishment, but your spirit will die without it.



That ain't right...    That is just not right.   

What do they expect from Christians?  To not be a Christian?   We share Jesus and prayers for hungry souls which is truly where the physical hunger begins. 

Jesus is indeed the "Bread of Life" and our 'Living Water'.   

We as Christians know all too well that it takes more than physical food to exist in this world of such terror and confusion.    We all need Jesus.   No one is being forced to 'accept' Him.  But people need to know and hear the 'Good News' that Jesus is their root and life for survival.   'Come to Jesus' for everlasting life.    What if these same hungry people get sick and die without Christ and without knowing that His love is for them?

The raunchy and ratchet government we have will put anything gmo in their food and not blink a single eyelash of conscious nor regret and then send these precious lives off to die and not care about them nor their life after death. 

Whoever is behind this needs to get 'checked' and checked good.  I'm praying for full repentance for this government.   They are not doing justice to the American people.   They'd rather see a person die of hunger than feed them the true Bread of Life.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 11, 2013)

momi said:


> Wow - I was just thinking about this last evening...  I used to volunteer for a food pantry at a church.  I was completely taken aback when I was told that we couldn't "proselytize" to the people we were serving.  I'm like "You mean we can't tell them about Jesus"???
> Then what is the point - to gain the world or some dried beans and potentially lose your soul???
> 
> There is a coalition in my area between local pastors and the county sheriff's department to provide after school care for at risk young boys.
> ...



Secular... ?   This makes me very sad.  

Those folks ain't right...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm with you Shimmie it just aint right, but like momi said in an up thread, why are we complying with it...I'm wondering if it's because we think that the government is our 'source'.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 11, 2013)

momi said:


> Mods - we need a hold my mule while I shout smilie.





[URL=http://gifsoup.com/view/4097959/hold-my-mule.html][IMG]http://stream1.gifsoup.com/view6/4097959/hold-my-mule-o.gif[/URL] GIFSoup[/IMG]


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 11, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I'm with you Shimmie it just aint right, but like momi said in an up thread, why are we complying with it...I'm wondering if it's because we think that the government is our 'source'.



I know........... right?

The government is not our source.  Neva' was, Twernt neva' will be.   

I just want 'our' tax dollars worth PLUS interest 70 x's 7  

Folks be like... "Church and State' don't mix.   

Okay.. then gimme' back my dollars.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 11, 2013)

momi said:


> Mods - *we need a hold my mule while I shout smilie.*


----------



## momi (Sep 11, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> [URL=http://gifsoup.com/view/4097959/hold-my-mule.html][IMG]http://stream1.gifsoup.com/view6/4097959/hold-my-mule-o.gif[/URL] GIFSoup[/IMG]




Faints! lol


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


>





momi said:


> Faints! lol





I gotta mule and 40 acres... Let the USDA try and take that! 

They betta' not... My mule kicks!


----------



## Dellas (Sep 11, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Your comment brought this thought to mind.
> 
> We share diet, cooking, cleaning, hair growing technique and tips even where to get the best deals from without even asking folk first. I'm curious when it comes to God why are there so many restrictions.
> 
> Thank you for your opinion, no debate from me.



It is the money source I have a problem with 
You can't beg for money to operate your own private religious thing 

Believe God for money to do your charity 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2X2oKDN43PI&sns=em

I like Charity but the scriptures also talk about Justice 

Also I know from personal street evangelism experience in my youth going out to the male prostitutes in the streets what is effective and not effective 

That personal connection and building relationships is needed to water that word 

I am texting and I do not want to go into detail about my experience and what I observed 
But this is my own personal observation of what was effective 
Most won't listen so they can continue doing what they are doing and we will continue seeing what we are seeing 

I would like every organization to look at what works and question if what they are doing is effective and place themselves in the shoes of the person in need


Sometimes people don't know how effective they are as Christians just by letting people see you serve God and not opening their mouths

They could have feed them and displayed info about service times and scriptures along the wall
When we went out we went out to help with their needs
We gave them info packets to places for bath and showers and in that info packet were scriptures and invites to the church 
We were there to pray for them not judge them and make sure their needs were met
I am telling too much about myself 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bklynbornNbred (Sep 11, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> That ain't right...  That is just not right.
> 
> What do they expect from Christians? To not be a Christian? We share Jesus and prayers for hungry souls which is truly where the physical hunger begins.
> 
> ...


 
Are you unable/unwilling to feed a needy person without offering prayer?

I guess it all boils down to the mission of your community service. If its all tied to membership intake then look for other sources. However if your intention is to reach the needy churches (or groups organized through them) are fully able to do so without the prayers. Being a Christian isn't limited to your praying and proselytising (sp) - its your actions and kindness that will draw a person that wants to find God (and the source of your happiness) toward you especially after they get on their feet. 

Churches don't pay taxes so its not church money. Your tithes to the church are tax deductible.

I'm not arguing that the government is right. However too many people participate in these type of programs to make themselves feel better and lose sight of the mission. So again define the mission and why you are doing it. If you're (your organization) is fine with only doing potential new member based things that's your choice. For me the bigger picture of feeding the poor should be forefront if your desire is to help the needy.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 11, 2013)

Adel10 said:


> It is the money source I have a problem with
> You can't beg for money to operate your own private religious thing
> 
> Believe God for money to do your charity
> ...



Adel, you may not believe this, but we understand where you are coming from.      'We' agree with letting the people eat and Ministering to those who are open to it.    

In my first Church of 18 years, I worked in the Benevolence Ministry.  We had food, clothing, and financial assistance.    We gave each family a small packet of our Church information and we 'invited' them to our Services as if we would invite a friend over for dinner.  

We asked if they had any prayer needs and we prayed with and for them.  We shared the love Jesus, not as a requirement nor a payment for our assistance, but as an act of love and as who we are in Christ Jesus.  

Pastor often included a tape of one of his most inspiring messages with the packets.   Adel, so many people came back just to hear another message and to to us for sharing and caring and for praying with them.   We received so many testimonies of healings that took place in people's lives.   Their children were able to go to school with their heads up knowing who their were in Christ Jesus.   Many people through prayer received the courage to step out on faith and regain their dignity.  Many got new jobs.  Several people started businesses of their own.  Several marriages were saved.   Several marriages took place.  The testimonies were endless.   

No one begged the government for anything.  As a matter of fact, we were self-sustaining.   I learned so much more about giving and that giving was about more than the tangible things in life.   We gave 'life' to others because of Jesus and His love for each of us.   

I can't begin to tell you about our street ministries.   We would have 'Bar-be-cues in the Parks and soooooooooo many people were ministered to.   People are hurting and they need prayer.   We had live music from our music ministry and the crowds came pouring in.    No one was pressured to pray.  Pastor indeed did Minister the Word of God.   

And Adel... the people stayed because they wanted to and they wanted to hear that Word that was being shared.   I remember the people saying... O Man... I wanted to hear more.  They were serious.   And that's when Pastor's bus Ministry began.   On Sunday mornings we'd park a bus in the neighborhoods and whoever wanted a ride to and from Church, we were there to take them.   They wanted to hear God's Word.   It was changing their lives and the Holy Spirit was right there drawing them and ministering to their hearts.   

Adel.. I can't even begin to tell you how powerful the overwhelming love that flowed.   We thought it was just a picnic in the Park and God had other plans.  Pastor's intention was only to welcome people to just come and eat.  To enjoy the food and to take food home.     But it changed and to God be the Glory.   

Adel... again, I get it...We 'all' do.  We get what you are saying.  But sweetheart, so many people are hurting to hear what God has to say to them.  They need Jesus and to know His love for them.    

This food pantry in the article above isn't begging the government for anything and they are believing God by obedience to God's Word in Ministry.   

Didn't Jesus Minister the Word?  And did He not have a picnic for them as well with the 5 loaves and fishes?    Feeding people tummies and their spirits is the great commission of Jesus.   We cannot have one without the other.  

The government is wrong in this and they had better repent and stop trying to control the Gospel of Jesus' Christ.   This USDA is using nazi tactics, telling this Christian organization to remove all traces of God from their walls and services.    They know not what they do, Adel.   They know not what they do.   My tax dollars alone have paid for them to be entitled to the food distribution from the USDA.   And yes, I can say that without exaggeration.  

I have paid thousands of dollars in taxes and if it amounts to only one block of cheese and butter and one carton of eggs and one bottle of milk, the USDA owes it to them and they had better give it up and shut up about it.

Love you much, Adel10.   I mean this.  And believe it, you didn't post here by accident.   Proof being.... you keep coming back.   God has a message of love for you ........... right here.   

Take and eat.  We have plenty more that the USDA did not provide.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 11, 2013)

bklynbornNbred said:


> Are you unable/unwilling to feed a needy person without offering prayer?
> 
> I guess it all boils down to the mission of your community service. If its all tied to membership intake then look for other sources. However if your intention is to reach the needy churches (or groups organized through them) are fully able to do so without the prayers. Being a Christian isn't limited to your praying and proselytising (sp) - its your actions and kindness that will draw a person that wants to find God (and the source of your happiness) toward you especially after they get on their feet.
> 
> ...



There is much that you have to learn about Ministry.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=18957653&postcount=33


----------



## Dellas (Sep 11, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Adel, you may not believe this, but we understand where you are coming from.      'We' agree with letting the people eat and Ministering to those who are open to it.
> 
> In my first Church of 18 years, I worked in the Benevolence Ministry.  We had food, clothing, and financial assistance.    We gave each family a small packet of our Church information and we 'invited' them to our Services as if we would invite a friend over for dinner.
> 
> ...



I am texting 
This a long post
I believe you can meet the physical need first
As far as the USDA policies I don't see anything wrong in what they did here
They give us money to feed the people that is it
As far as your tax dollars we all pay taxes and we are from different faiths 
The money goes to uplift our society not for private religious beliefs 

I guess I believe people can have their needs met without being preached to in doing so 
I believe I can pay Caesar what is Caesar and keep it moving without demanding that money back 

We can disagree ladies 
Take care
I got to get work done

If you want to minister to people believe God for the money don't depend on the government 

Be blessed!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HWAY (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm sitting in the amen corner next to you,Iwanthealthyhair67. We engage in ministry because we love Jesus, are thankful for his blessings and want to be a blessing to others.  I remember when I was laid off in 1990. I received a small pamplet that focused on psalm 91. It reminded me to rely on God and call on him for help. As I read those scriptures, I felt the love of God surrounding me and knew that I would find a job soon. When one is hurting, one needs comforting. To mandate Christians separate the love they display from the One who motivates them to show neighborly love is hypocritical.


----------



## momi (Sep 11, 2013)

HWAY said:


> I'm sitting in the amen corner next to you,Iwanthealthyhair67. We engage in ministry because we love Jesus, are thankful for his blessings and want to be a blessing to others.  I remember when I was laid off in 1990. I received a small pamplet that focused on psalm 91. It reminded me to rely on God and call on him for help. As I read those scriptures, I felt the love of God surrounding me and knew that I would find a job soon. When one is hurting, one needs comforting. To mandate Christians separate the love they display from the One who motivates them to show neighborly love is hypocritical.



Amen - it's about so much more than the food...


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 11, 2013)

HWAY said:


> I'm sitting in the amen corner next to you,Iwanthealthyhair67. We engage in ministry because we love Jesus, are thankful for his blessings and want to be a blessing to others.  I remember when I was laid off in 1990. I received a small pamplet that focused on psalm 91. It reminded me to rely on God and call on him for help. As I read those scriptures, I felt the love of God surrounding me and knew that I would find a job soon. When one is hurting, one needs comforting. To mandate Christians separate the love they display from the One who motivates them to show neighborly love is hypocritical.



  I right in the corner with you...  

I have to share my testimony about "Keith"... a man... a complete stranger... with whom I prayed and he ended up 'Managing' the meat department of a local food market.  

And here's the thing:   I 'hesitated' to pray for him.   God had other plans.  

Praise God.


----------



## Galadriel (Sep 11, 2013)

That food pantry sounds like a really cool place. It's too bad they are being told they can't minister in a spiritual sense while doing their work. I think there's a difference between sharing the Gospel and "forcing" religion on someone. And I'm speaking as a convert to Christianity. People who don't want to see/hear Christianity in public need to get over themselves.

ETA: my last sentence is not directed toward anyone in particular, just in general how sometimes the public display or appreciation of Christianity is poo-pooed.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Sep 11, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> "We also will trust God," said Daly. "I don't say that lightly. We will trust Him day to day to meet our needs."
> 
> Daly said because CSC's mission is so closely tied to faith, the organization could not compromise their beliefs with the USDA.
> 
> ...




The USDA should be ashamed of themselves.  

God will superabundantly provide for this organization.   They will not be forced to close for standing up for Jesus.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 11, 2013)

Belle Du Jour said:


> The USDA should be ashamed of themselves.
> 
> God will superabundantly provide for this organization.   They will not be forced to close for standing up for Jesus.



Amen, Lady Belle... Amen.   They never have nor will they beg the USDA for anything...their hearts are set to trust God.

_"We also will trust God," said Daly. "I don't say that lightly. We will trust Him day to day to meet our needs."

Daly said because CSC's mission is so closely tied to faith, the organization could not compromise their beliefs with the USDA._

It reminds me of I Kings when Elijah said... If God be God...Trust Him.   God is surely God... not the USDA.  

The Righteous are never 'forsaken'....

Praise Jesus ...


----------



## divya (Sep 12, 2013)

The "render unto Caesar" principle applies here...



Adel10 said:


> Government money and religion don't mix. Don't use government money to proselytize. I wouldn't want someone teaching me about Mohammed if I am at the lowest point in my life and it is state sponsored. Forcing people to come to Jesus via coercion does not work. It is a personal call and the person has to be ready and receptive. Only God knows when that correct time is and when the seed should be watered.
> 
> They should not have accepted government money anyway and the whole thing makes them look bad.
> 
> ...



Amen. 

Philippians 4:19 - _But my God shall supply *all* your need according to his riches in glory by Christ Jesus._

God tells us he will supply everything with we need. We do not need the state to sponsor anything for us, when our Father owns the universe.


----------

